# Looking for a higher pitched steam whistle



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've Google'd till my fingers were numb & still can't find what I'm looking for. I'm trying to find a steam whistle sound file kind of like an old fashioned factory whistle, only higher pitched. (Think Roger Rabbit when he takes a shot.) I've found several whistles, but they're all steamboat or train whistles and are short bursts. If I could find a single long burst - say 5 to 10 seconds - I could probably adjust the pitch with Audacity. I'm drawing a blank & I really need it for one of my props. Help!!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

After you change the pitch to what you need, use Effect > Pitch and Tempo > Change Tempo to adjust the file length. Just enter the length in seconds that you want to change to, and the file will be extended with no loss in pitch.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cool, thanks Otaku. I'll try that. I've tried copying sections of the file over and over to get the length I wanted, but it never sounded right. I need to play with it more.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

5 oclock whistle


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks, Haunti.


----------

